# crowded



## nickel (Aug 24, 2011)

Επιχειρώντας εκεί μια απόδοση για τη φράση *crowded Homeric pillar* και μη γνωρίζοντας γιατί ήταν _crowded_, φρόντισα να μη μεταφράσω το επίθετο. Μη μου πείτε ότι δεν σας προβληματίζει η λέξη. 

Όταν ανακάλυψα γιατί ήταν _crowded_ ο στύλος, θυμήθηκα το συνωστισμό στην αποβάθρα της Σμύρνης, αλλά η απόδοση που σκέφτηκα δεν με ικανοποίησε 100%. 

Σας συγκεντρώνω εδώ ό,τι καλό και καλούτσικο βρήκα στα αγγλοελληνικά λεξικά για αυτές τις χρήσεις του *crowded* και προσθέτω κάνα-δυο δικές μου αποδόσεις.

*κοσμοβριθής
πολύκοσμος* (αλημματογράφητη)
*πολυάνθρωπος
υπερπλήρης
γεμάτος (κόσμο)
φίσκα
τίγκα στον κόσμο
πατείς με πατώ σε*

Έχετε να κάνετε προσθήκες, να προτείνετε έξυπνες λύσεις; Τι θα λέγατε εσείς για τον στύλο (συγκείμενο εκεί).


----------



## Hellegennes (Aug 24, 2011)

Εγώ θα έλεγα ότι ο στύλος δεν είναι γεμάτος κόσμο, αλλά βαρύτιμος ή ότι φέρει βάρος κληρονομιάς. Περιφραστικά: που τόσοι ασχολήθηκαν μαζί του.


----------



## cougr (Aug 24, 2011)

Εγώ νομίζω ότι στην περίπτωση αυτή, "crowded" εννοεί "στριμωγμένος". Σύμφωνα με το ποίημα του Chaucer, ο Ομηρικός στύλος περικλειόταν από κοντά καί ολόγυρα από στύλους πάνω στους οποίους είχαν τοποθετηθεί τα αγάλματα άλλων ιστορικών συγγραφέων.


----------



## cougr (Aug 24, 2011)

Προσθήκη: Re "crowded"

Επειδή δεν είναι σαφές αν το καθένα από τα συγκεκριμένα αγάλματα έχουν τον δικό τους στύλο ή αν είναι όλα τοποθετημένα πάνω στον Ομηρικό στύλο υπάρχει και το ενδεχόμενο να εννοεί ότι ο στύλος είναι "υπερφορτωμένος", με τη σημασία δηλαδή του ότι τα αγάλματα είναι όλα στοιβαγμένα πάνω του, το ένα κοντά στο άλλο.


----------



## azimuthios (Aug 24, 2011)

Μήπως ο στύλος είναι πολύ περίτεχνα στολισμένος, therefore crowded? 

Για το crowded σκέτο θα λέγαμε και κάτι με συνωστισμό.


----------



## nickel (Aug 24, 2011)

Άντε να φέρω τον στύλο από εκεί, γιατί μου φαίνεται ότι μόνο ο cougr έκανε τον κόπο να μελετήσει το συγκείμενο. Φέρνω κι άλλα του περίγυρου, για να βοηθήσουν:

Then I saw standing on either side, straight down from the dais to the broad doors, *many metal pillars*, which shone not very brightly. But though they were of no great splendor, nevertheless they were made for noble use and great significance; and I saw honorable and reverend people standing upon the columns, of whom I will try to tell you. 1428 [...]

Then in every row stood forth some whom I could recognize, though I tell them not in order, lest I make you wait too long. These of whom I shall speak I truly saw standing there. *Upon a strong iron pillar*, stained all over with tiger's blood, was one from Toulouse who is named Statius, who bore the renown of Thebes upon his shoulders, and the name of cruel Achilles also. (1463)

And in truth there stood beside him, *so high on an iron pillar*, the great Homer; and Dares and Dictys in front of him, and Lollius and Guido delle Colonne and the English Geoffrey also. And each of these was busy to bear up the fame of Troy, and so heavy was it that to bear it was no sport. But still I fully discerned that there was a little ill-will among them. One held that Homer's story was just a fable, and that he spoke lies, and composed lies in his poems, and that he favored the Greeks. (1480)

Then I saw standing *on a pillar of bright tinned iron* [Pillars galore!] that Latin poet Virgil, who long time has borne up the fame of pious Aeneas. And next to him on a pillar of copper was the clerk of Venus, Ovid, who sowed so broadly the name of the great god of Love. And there he well bore his renown upon this pillar, as high as I could see; for this hall of which I speak had grown in height, length and breadth, far greater, a thousand times, than it had first been; that I saw well. (1496)​


----------



## pontios (Aug 25, 2011)

Νομίζω ότι όλοι θα συμφωνούσαμε ότι εννοεί ένα "νοερό στρίμωγμα"... αφού είναι μια πεζογραφία με αλληγορικό χαρακτήρα...το οποίο περιγράφει ένα όραμα ή όνειρο (του Chaucer). Προφανώς, δεν μιλάμε μόνο για φυσική απόσταση και φυσικό στρίμωγμα. 
Δηλαδή (τα τριγύρω αγάλματα-που συμβολίζουν τα άτομα που αντιπροσωπεύουν) ίσως δεν αισθάνονται εντελώς άνετα με την περίοπτη θέση του Ομήρου (ίσως επειδή τον ζηλεύουν ή δεν τον θεωρούν άξιο) .. θαυμάζουν τα έργα του, και πασχίζουν να τα υποστηρίξουν, αλλά ταυτόχρονα δεν τον σέβονται ως άνθρωπο (αφού ευνοούσε τους Έλληνες και έγραφε παραμύθια). 

Άμα δεν βρισκόταν ανάμεσα τους θα υπήρχε μια ευρυχωρία και μια ανακούφιση (με τη νοερή συμβολική σημασία) - αφού δεν θα σήκωναν αυτό το ανυπόφερτο βάρος πια, δηλαδή να τον ψευδό-υποστηρίζουν.


----------



## pontios (Aug 25, 2011)

A couple of corrections please ..

1. 2nd line .. προφανώς δεν μιλάμε *μόνο* για φυσική απόσταση .. ξέχασα την λέξη *μόνο* ..

2. το όπιο (2nd line again).. should be το οποίο .


Ευχαριστώ..
Χρήστος


----------



## cougr (Aug 25, 2011)

Δεν είμαι σίγουρος αλλά ίσως για το _crowded_ να ισχύει εδώ και το _κατάμεστος_. Δηλαδή ο Ομηρικός στύλος ήταν κατάμεστος από άλλους συγγραφείς/ιστορικά πρόσωπα.


----------



## pontios (Aug 25, 2011)

I think it's important to ask the question as to why the space is "crowded".
Is it crowded because of the large number of statues in the limited available surrounding space or is it crowded due to the "intolerable" presence of Homer ?.. who(the other statues or his peers may deem) is not worthy (as a person) to be on a preeminent pillar close to them.
They may respect his writing skills but don't value him as a person (after all he favored the Greeks and only wrote fables)... and may feel "crowded" by his unwelcome presence, despising his "greatness"..and his preeminent standing.
Ίσως θέλουν να τον ξεφορτωθούν με λίγα λόγια... ίσως ο Όμηρος τελικά "περικυκλώνει" και "στριμώχνει" τα τριγύρω αγάλματα (τους ομότιμους του)... με την ανεπιθύμητη παρουσία του.


----------



## Hellegennes (Aug 25, 2011)

Ίσως το "πληθωρικός" να ήταν σωστή προσέγγιση από μια άλλη άποψη, αλλά συνεχίζω να πιστεύω ότι αυτό που θέλει να πει είναι ότι όλα τα βλέμματα ήταν πάνω του.


----------



## pontios (Aug 25, 2011)

Hellegennes said:


> Ίσως το "πληθωρικός" να ήταν σωστή προσέγγιση από μια άλλη άποψη, αλλά συνεχίζω να πιστεύω ότι αυτό που θέλει να πει είναι ότι όλα τα βλέμματα ήταν πάνω του.



Σίγουρα όλα τα βλέμματα ήταν πάνω του .. που σημαίνει ότι ο Όμηρος θα πρέπει να θεωρηθεί ο περικυκλωμένος και ο στριμωγμένος εδώ .. τώρα που το σκεφτούμε.


----------



## cougr (Aug 25, 2011)

pontios said:


> I think it's important to ask the question as to why the space is "crowded".
> Is it crowded because of the large number of statues in the limited available surrounding space or is it crowded due to the "intolerable" presence of Homer ?.. who(the other statues or his peers may deem) is not worthy (as a person) to be on a preeminent pillar close to them.


 
Greetings pontios,

I'm aware of what you're saying but I think that either interpretations are satisfactory. After all the writer just says "crowded" and not "crowded and tense" or "crowded and uneasy" etc. Whether you interpret the word _crowded_ literally or metaphorically the overall sense of the emotional atmosphere is amply conveyed by the overall context of the whole passage and I don't think that conveying the prevailing mood necessarily hinges on the word _crowded_. In any case I think it would be very difficult if not impossible to find a corresponding Greek word that can aptly convey the suspected metaphorical nuances of the word _crowded_ as it is posed in this particular case (ie. as in _the crowded Homeric pillar_).


----------



## pontios (Aug 25, 2011)

Hi cougr,

I agree.
'Ίσως το crowded εδώ αναφέρει σε ένα αφιλόξενο αγωνιστικό χώρο ;


----------



## nickel (Aug 25, 2011)

Δεν περίμενα τέτοιο κακό. Δεν ξέρω τι σημαίνει «διυλίζω τον κώνωπα» κυριολεκτικά, έχω μείνει στη διύλιση του πετρελαίου, αλλά τον διυλίσαμε τον κώνωπα, ό,τι κι αν σημαίνει αυτό.

Μου άρεσαν ιδιαίτερα οι συμπληρωματικές σημασίες του _crowded_: (α) στριμωγμένος, όταν συνωθούνται οι άλλοι γύρω σου και σ' έχουν στριμώξει στη μέση, και (β) παραφορτωμένος, όταν έχουν συγκεντρώσει του κόσμου τα μπιχλιμπίδια επάνω σου.

Εδώ βέβαια νομίζω ότι απλώς έχει πέσει πολυκοσμία πάνω στο στύλο, όπου δεν είναι μόνος του ο Όμηρος. Και εξακολουθώ να μην ξέρω πώς να το πω κομψά, με ένα επίθετο στη θέση τού _crowded_. Δηλαδή, αν σωστά αποκωδικοποιώ το νόημα, πώς να το κωδικοποιήσουμε στα ελληνικά;


----------



## drsiebenmal (Aug 25, 2011)

Αν ήταν στο τρόλεϊ, θα έλεγες _πατικωμένος_ ή _στριμωγμένος σαν σαρδέλα_ (προσθήκη στην αρχική λίστα). Αφού δεν είναι όμως, και το ρέτζιστερ είναι τόσο διαφορετικό, ίσως κάτι με ασφυξία; _Ασφυκτιώντας_; (Ναι, το ξέρω ότι είναι μετοχή.)


----------



## pontios (Aug 26, 2011)

Το ρέτζιστερ (ωραία λέξη dr) εδώ προφανώς υπερβαίνει το φυσικό στρίμωγμα και επίσης περιγράφει μια ασφυκτική και αφιλόξενη ατμοσφαίρα .. τα εχθρικά βλέμματα είναι πάνω στον Ομηρικό στύλο .
Δεν ξέρω άμα ταιριάζει χειμαζόμενος στην προκείμενη περίπτωση (για το crowded) .. δηλαδή ο χειμαζόμενος Ομηρικός στύλος ;

Άλλα άμα το χειμαζόμενος εννοεί ταλαιπωρημένος και τίποτα άλλο .. τότε δεν αξίζει.
It also needs to convey the hostile tone and atmosphere.


----------



## pontios (Aug 26, 2011)

Είναι και το πολιορκημένος ;
The statues are crowding the pillar (with hostile intent).


----------



## pontios (Aug 26, 2011)

Άλλα το πρόβλημα (με το πολιορκημένος) είναι ότι ο συγγραφέας δεν επέλεξε το besieged, ίσως ήθελε να υπάρχει η αμφισημία.
'Άμα είχα την δυνατότητα τώρα, θα τα συμμάζευα όλα σε μια ανάρτηση (και με λιγότερα λόγια). Sorry for my meandering and multi posting.


----------



## nickel (Dec 7, 2012)

Εσείς θα λέγατε _συνωστισμένο λεωφορείο, συνωστισμένη αποβάθρα_ (για τα _crowded bus, crowded pier_); Ή θα το αποφεύγατε;


----------



## drsiebenmal (Dec 7, 2012)

Δεν θα το έλεγα.


----------



## bernardina (Dec 7, 2012)

nickel said:


> Εσείς θα λέγατε _συνωστισμένο λεωφορείο, συνωστισμένη αποβάθρα_ (για τα _crowded bus, crowded pier_); Ή θα το αποφεύγατε;



Όχι. Εκτός αν το λεωφορείο ήταν στριμωγμένο κι αυτό ανάμεσα στους επιβάτες και η αποβάθρα στους περιπατητές ή υποψήφιους ταξιδιώτες.
Θα έλεγα κοσμοπλημμυρισμένη-οι αποβάθρα/δρόμοι, κατάφορτο λεωφορείο, κατάμεστο στάδιο κλπ.
Ή και φίσκα, σε ένα πιο χαμηλό ρέτζιστερ.


----------



## Hellegennes (Dec 7, 2012)

nickel said:


> Εσείς θα λέγατε _συνωστισμένο λεωφορείο, συνωστισμένη αποβάθρα_ (για τα _crowded bus, crowded pier_); Ή θα το αποφεύγατε;



Οι συνωστισμένες αποβάθρες έχουν φάει ban από το υπουργείο παιδείας.


----------



## nickel (Jul 6, 2013)

Θυμήθηκα και το *στενάχωρα*, δηλαδή εκεί που υπάρχει στενότητα χώρου.

Έλεγε η Νταϊάνα:
There were three of us in this marriage, so it was a bit crowded.
Και το αποδίδω:
Ήμασταν τρεις σ’ αυτόν το γάμο, οπότε δεν χωρούσαμε όλοι.

Έτσι αξιοποιούμε και το κλασικό «Στους δύο τρίτος δεν χωρεί».

(Πολύ ελεύθερη απόδοση: «...ήμασταν απατείς με απατώ σε». :) )


----------



## daeman (Jul 6, 2013)

nickel said:


> ...
> Έλεγε η Νταϊάνα:
> There were three of us in this marriage, so it was a bit crowded.
> Και το αποδίδω:
> ...



:laugh: 

Στο ménage à trois ταιριάζει και το «ήμασταν στριμόκωλα», όχι βέβαια σε γαλαζοαίματα συμφραζόμενα. 

Για το συγκεκριμένο τρίο, μπορεί να πήγαινε και το «*στριμοκάμιλα» ή το «*στριμμόκωλα».  


Παρέμπ, στο ΛΚΝ δεν βρίσκω λήμμα για το «στριμμένος», μόνο στο σώμα των λημμάτων εμφανίζεται.


----------



## nickel (Jul 6, 2013)

daeman said:


> Στο ménage à trois ταιριάζει και το «ήμασταν στριμόκωλα».



Ταιριάζει και το «ήμασταν ο ένας πάνω στον άλλο». :)



daeman said:


> Παρέμπ, στο ΛΚΝ δεν βρίσκω λήμμα για το «στριμμένος», μόνο στο σώμα των λημμάτων εμφανίζεται.


Περίεργο. Το αστείο είναι ότι το έχει στο _(στριμμένο) άντερο_.


----------

